# How many siberian husky owners, pictures please



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

We are owned by 2 Myshka and Diesel


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Qannik and nanook with angel and havoc 



















keona with havoc


qannik as a pup 


















keona as a pup 


























nanook as a pup


----------



## chimpysqueak (May 18, 2009)

beautifull pooches there lol this is our inka whatchin tv lol









bathtime (she loves her duckies)


















being a general crotch dweller lol (this is her attention grabbing ploy kinda hard to ignore lol)



















(sorry about size of pics have no ides how to make them smaller)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Inka is adorable :flrt::flrt:

another bi eyed bub :flrt:

her blue is the same side as keonas :lol2:


----------



## chimpysqueak (May 18, 2009)

Thank you lol really love sibes all such beautiful dogs lol love the pic of huskey with skunk blanket lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

chimpysqueak said:


> Thank you lol really love sibes all such beautiful dogs lol love the pic of huskey with skunk blanket lol


lol that skunk thinks he is a husky ha ha he always snuggles up with them


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

my lil husky mya 
was 4months in this pic 








was 12weeks in this one








she is now 5months and she is a lil madam :lol2:


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone go on this forum, we have meets and camping weekends throughout the year

Husky Owners Forum


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

steveandval said:


> Anyone go on this forum, we have meets and camping weekends throughout the year
> 
> Husky Owners Forum


 
Nopes i stopped going on all husky forums couldnt be doing with the politics 

and the dont talk to them cos they dont breed properly people so i gave up on them 

i used to use sibespace, huskychat and dreamcatchers, and husky welfare too 

but just couldnt be bothered with all the friction between people anymore


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

Badger









Alaska









Cuda









Sniff


----------



## pmcpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

That Inka is a mighty pretty pooch! Nom nom nom! I bet her daddy is cool too!:no1:


----------



## chimpysqueak (May 18, 2009)

pmcpaul said:


> That Inka is a mighty pretty pooch! Nom nom nom! I bet her daddy is cool too!:no1:



hhhmmmm im sure :roll: bet he is a bit of a dumb ass too :lol2:


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Nopes i stopped going on all husky forums couldnt be doing with the politics
> 
> Only rule on this forum is that you are not allowed to advertise dogs / pups unless they are for rehoming. WE try and get together as much as possible so the dogs can mix and have fun together.
> True what you say though, some forums are VERY political.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

steveandval said:


> Emmaj said:
> 
> 
> > Nopes i stopped going on all husky forums couldnt be doing with the politics
> ...


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Nopes i stopped going on all husky forums couldnt be doing with the politics
> 
> and the dont talk to them cos they dont breed properly people so i gave up on them
> 
> ...


Thankfully we can say we don't have any of that, it gets nipped in the bud if anything looks like starting up! :2thumb: have seen the other sites mentioned & know exactly what you mean!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

This is Willit:

At 8 weeks:










At 10 weeks:










What he's like now, at 8 months:










And on the beach:










We rescued him as a young pup from a family who informed us that he was purebred Husky. We met his mother but not his dad and had no papers. It makes absolutely no difference to us whether he is a thorough pedigree or not, but loads of people - including the vet - seems to think he might be a Husky cross Malamute. He's currently only 8 months but is around 7.5 stone.

What do you guys think? Would be good to know  
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/nogodreachedme/willit4.jpg


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

pippainnit said:


> This is Willit:
> 
> At 8 weeks:
> 
> ...


 
definately not full husky 

i would agree with your vet and say malamute x husky 

stunning dawgy :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks  He's a great dog. Like I said, I'm not bothered whether he's a pedigree or a cross. As long as he's happy and healthy then I couldn't care less about papers or whatever. But so many people have commented on the fact that he doesn't seem a thoroughbred that it got me wondering. What do you think makes him seem like a cross Malamute? I tried to have a look online for any kind of indication as to how you tell what breeds are in them, but the only thing it kept pointing towards was canine DNA testing, which seems a little extreme when I'm only really trying to satisfy my curiosity!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

pippainnit said:


> Thanks  He's a great dog. Like I said, I'm not bothered whether he's a pedigree or a cross. As long as he's happy and healthy then I couldn't care less about papers or whatever. But so many people have commented on the fact that he doesn't seem a thoroughbred that it got me wondering. What do you think makes him seem like a cross Malamute? I tried to have a look online for any kind of indication as to how you tell what breeds are in them, but the only thing it kept pointing towards was canine DNA testing, which seems a little extreme when I'm only really trying to satisfy my curiosity!


His head shape, ear size and set, and his muzzle not to mention them whopping feet too :lol2:

he is definately one handsome boy :flrt::flrt:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

That gorgeous pup looks way more Malamute than husky - but very very cute !!!!!!


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is my little lady, Alaska...... (many of you know her  )





































She is 5 years old now.


Here she is when she was 9 weeks:






























She sends licks and woo's to everyone, and speciall woo-woo's to Julie and Emma 

xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

nikki_alaska said:


> Here is my little lady, Alaska...... (many of you know her  )
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
my all time favey pic of Alaska is the 9 wk old pic that lil curly tail is soooooooooooooo fantastic 

Keonas tail was like that too :flrt::flrt::flrt:

special woo's to laski poos :flrt::flrt:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Alaska


----------



## kitasch (Nov 3, 2008)

heres my nanook shes a siberian x but absolutley gorgeous








pyjamas in the snow lol



















she loves to wear make up as you can see from her expression:gasp:


----------



## Kherrigan (Sep 13, 2009)

I used to own a husky - absolute love of my life - but I had to give her up when my parents split and we moved house. She was such a character, and there will never be another dog like her, she was the only thing keeping my downright sane through college and all the family stuff. 

Now I'm all miserable 

(And jealous!)

Miss you, Tsuki-Lou~ ♥


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Nopes i stopped going on all husky forums couldnt be doing with the politics
> 
> and the dont talk to them cos they dont breed properly people so i gave up on them
> 
> ...



Know what you mean! Thankfully there's none of that on H-O cos it gets nipped in the bud by staff! :lol2:


----------



## pinkstimpy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi all, i dont have a Husky but i do have a Northern Inuit. This is Hex, my baby.


----------



## protheroe (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow all such gorgeous dogs im very jealous


----------

